# Today's Game Discussion [02/24/11] - TNT Double Header (MIA @ CHI, BOS @ DEN]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Should be fun.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Is Felton/Afflalo/Gallinari/Martin/Nene going to be Denver's starting five? Lawson, Smith, Chandler, Harrington off the bench...that's a lot of scoring and not a lot of defense.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Wouldn't be surprised to see Lawson or Chandler get the start.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Tonite's games just got a lot more interesting w/ the Perkins trade.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Does Boston even have enough bodies to field an NBA team tonight? They need to hold four guys out of the lineup. :lol:


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Does Boston even have enough bodies to field an NBA team tonight? They need to hold four guys out of the lineup. :lol:


Pierce is going to have to start at power forward and, at some point in the game, a five-guard lineup is not only possible, but likely.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lol crowds really shouldnt boo lebron


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

C'mon Bulls!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls still on vacation.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone know where i can watch the games online? ATDHE doesn't seem to be working...plz.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Starting to wake up.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Chris Bosh is the definition of a pussy


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

refs are killing chicago


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

O2K said:


> refs are killing chicago


waaah waaah waaahhhh

The refs are missing a lot of calls on Miamis offensive end too.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ßen said:


> waaah waaah waaahhhh
> 
> The refs are missing a lot of calls on Miamis offensive end too.


why call out fans that are complaining about refs when your boys over in the heat forum do the same thing 20 times a game?? if you wanna crack some jokes then at least be unbiased about it and make fun of them as well when they make asinine statements.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Tooeasy said:


> why call out fans that are complaining about refs when your boys over in the heat forum do the same thing 20 times a game?? if you wanna crack some jokes then at least be unbiased about it and make fun of them as well when they make asinine statements.


LOL. I think me saying they're missing the calls on the offensive end *TOO* would suggest I've noticed the Chicago calls? I'd say that's pretty unbiased. :laugh:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Tooeasy said:


> why call out fans that are complaining about refs when your boys over in the heat forum do the same thing 20 times a game?? if you wanna crack some jokes then at least be unbiased about it and make fun of them as well when they make asinine statements.


Yep lol. I don't even think O2K is a Bulls fan, though I'm not sure.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

right now miami is just ouplaying the bulls


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

O2K said:


> right now miami is just ouplaying the bulls


Yep. Bulls have never been sharp when coming off the 2nd of a back to back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron with the buzzer beater, yesssssss


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ßen said:


> LOL. I think me saying they're missing the calls on the offensive end *TOO* would suggest I've noticed the Chicago calls? I'd say that's pretty unbiased. :laugh:


 but you choose to call out someone when your fanbase is goin on and on about missed calls that arent even happening. By being unbiased about things I'm saying go poke a little fun about your buddies who complain about everything under the sun.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron James.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Tooeasy said:


> but you choose to call out someone when your fanbase is goin on and on about missed calls that arent even happening. By being unbiased about things I'm saying go poke a little fun about your buddies who complain about everything under the sun.


What the **** are you talking about? Who am I 'calling out'? I didn't look at who posted it, I just replied to the post. Wasn't trying to cause any arguments, just stating that Wade got hacked by Asik and had a no-call, Bosh has had a couple that usually get called, we aren't getting some calls. Chicago aren't too. We're also getting some generous ones.

And yeah, when you have one of the most active fanbases on the site, you're going to get more people posting about what they see as no-calls. Most of the posts are correct too. If there was a load of Hornets fans on this forum posting in game threads, there'd be more talk about no-calls by your fans too. It's what you get with activity from a single set of fans.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ßen said:


> What the **** are you talking about? Who am I 'calling out'? I didn't look at who posted it, I just replied to the post. Wasn't trying to cause any arguments, just stating that Wade got hacked by Asik and had a no-call, Bosh has had a couple that usually get called, we aren't getting some calls.
> 
> And yeah, when you have one of the most active fanbases on the site, you're going to get more people posting about what they see as no-calls. Most of the posts are correct too. If there was a load of Hornets fans on this forum posting in game threads, there'd be more talk about no-calls by your fans too. It's what you get with activity from a single set of fans.


I just don't get why every evening at some point some heat fan has to come complain about getting shafted by the refs. No good conversation ever arises from it, its just a lame attempt to set up straw-man arguments should a loss happen. That other dude made a comment about the refs and you had to put in your two cents about miami getting screwed over. I dont even wanna get into the fact that you think most the complaints by heat fans are valid, thats just asinine. And if we actually had any hornets fans(!) that felt like bitching about a bunch of ref issues, I'd certainly call em out.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Tooeasy said:


> That other dude made a comment about the refs and you had to put in your two cents about miami getting screwed over.


yawn

I was just saying it goes both ways. Maybe third times the charm for you to understand this post?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ßen, I need a list asap.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> ßen, I need a list asap.


**** sorry, I opened your message in a tab then accidentally closed it. Forgot to re-open. I'll do it now.


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

I like Noah but damn he tries to do too much sometimes...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This team would be so much ****ing better if we could rebound the damn ball!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, and if Bosh could hit a shot.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

bulls only down 6. Good spot for them


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The Iron Asik!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Wade gets teched up for barkin about a (correct) no call. Then he gets his team an easy two


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Did anybody else think Doc looked defeated/disappointed in that interview? Part of me thinks Boston is getting blown out tonight. One because of morale, two because of not having many players.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Here we come!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The inevitable Bulls run.

God dammit Bosh is playing like straight **** today. WTF man...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bosh is trash


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Did anybody else think Doc looked defeated/disappointed in that interview? Part of me thinks Boston is getting blown out tonight. One because of morale, two because of not having many players.


A lot of faith in the continued good health of O'Neal and O'Neal for the rest of the season. I don't know if 1/3 of a season is enough for Krstic to learn the Thibodeau/Frank defense.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Courtney Lee for the Iron Asik? Please.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Get that weak **** out of here!!!!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Man, my friend invited me courtside to whichever Bulls game I want to, except she's been out of town both times the Bulls had the Heat. Ughh


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

gosh this game is just flying by, the intensity has really gone off the charts this third quarter


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose!!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls win the 3rd 27-14


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I wonder if it'll be Noah or Asik on the floor in the final minutes. Iron Asik has shut down the paint in the third.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Miami is in trouble. They were grossly outplayed that quarter.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Next week on TNT is Denver/Utah.

Woops


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

TNT needs to start rebroadcasting their games. We Californians still at work always miss the first game.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

dunno how in the world deng was able to convert that shot


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Chicago making a run without Rose. They've outscored the Heat 34-16 in the 2nd half.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh is ****. House is dumb. James Jones is ugly.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh is sucking ass hole from a straw.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

This is reminiscent of the last Celtics/Heat game, where the Heat was shut down in the third quarter.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If the Bulls had picked up JR Smith or Mayo today, you folks would be in big trouble.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

HB said:


> If the Bulls had picked up JR Smith or Mayo today, you folks would be in big trouble.


If Heat had picked up Dwight Howard today, we'd be blowing out the Bulls. Whats your point.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Heh considering the Bulls were actively trying to get those two, I am trying to figure out your point. I dont recall the Heat asking for Dwight no?


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

ßen said:


> If Heat had picked up Dwight Howard today, we'd be blowing out the Bulls. Whats your point.


bulls had a legit shot at getting mayo or smith. Heat don't have a shot at Howard


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, and they didn't get either HB. Soooo...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

On a different note, 7 minutes to go and I give up. We're losing to another good team. **** this team


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

No; I think he meant the Bulls would be in big trouble. Asik's defense is the main reason why the Bulls are back in it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

It's official Bosh is BWI. (Balling While Intoxicated.)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Bosh had even been just bad tonight the Heat would be winning. But he's been "worst night of his career awful"


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Bosh is such a pussy. I hate his little velociraptor face.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HB said:


> Heh considering the Bulls were actively trying to get those two, I am trying to figure out your point. I dont recall the Heat asking for Dwight no?


We were trying to trade Mike Miller for Dwight Howard. There's a quote backing this up if you search.

Bosh is having the worst shooting night in Heat history right now at 1-16. Kind of impressive at this point. I wonder if he'll get to 1-20. At this point you're better off just playing Joel Anthony at the 4.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Better put Asik back in the game. Honestly, Noah isn't quite in sync with the team defense yet.

Asik: +18
Noah: -15


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> Bosh is such a pussy. I hate his little velociraptor face.


He's a pussy because he is missing shots? I like his gay dinosaur demeanor.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> He's a pussy because he is missing shots? I like his gay dinosaur demeanor.


Huh?

No, he's just a pussy.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Why is Asik not in the game?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

wow korver makin chicken salad out of chicken ****. Heat defense is clamping down for real though, broken plays wont win you a game so the bulls need to figure things out quick


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Haha did Reggie just call Chalmers out for sticking his leg out on a jumpshot.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ahahah reggie miller callin it the world b free kickout, good thing it went right to the commercials after he said that...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pay Ton said:


> Bosh is such a pussy. I hate his little velociraptor face.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh couldn't shoot a basketball into a soccer goal right now.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Seriously, with Haslem playing instead of Bosh we'd win this one easily.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

d rose ****ted on you


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Can we still trade Bosh?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

ROSE!!! Give him the MVP!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> d rose ****ted on you


It's *hat by the way.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its rare he gets that excited


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey Wade, this is Rose's Chicago.

Your citizenship has been revoked.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Bulls aint no chopped liver.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

game over. **** you Chris Bosh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> d rose ****ted on you


Bosh shat on us. No more no less. The fact of the matter is we can't replace him with Haslem or even Miller. So his suckage gets to continue all game.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Man, as soon as LeBron got off Rose for a sec and Wade switched Rose just shot a 3 in Wades face.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

we all know chris bosh will almsot never have a game this bad again, but this is what teams are going to bank on when facing the heat. Lebron and wade have had amazing games, but nullify just 1 of the big three and you see the difficulty they have to close games out. It doesn't even matter who, just negate one of those 3 players and the rest of the team just can't produce enough to offset things against upper echelon teams. Not yet at least


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

It was a 2.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pay Ton said:


> Hey Wade, this is Rose's Chicago.
> 
> Your citizenship has been revoked.


Lol! Wade out performed Rose tonight.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Chicago is no joke. Rose, Boozer, Noah, Deng and some solid support players. Good balance, good defense and a superstar.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Come on, let's not act like Rose is playing that great of a game.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

wow, got really lucky with that call


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Stop hating on Luol Deng


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow Bron, excellent defense then score.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Heated said:


> Lol! Wade out performed Rose tonight.


Wade played well tonight. He did.

But he's not ****.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luol Mother****ing Deng


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

good ball denial delaying roses offensive setup and rhythm. All for naught though as the most Sudanese gangster this side of bangs hits a three ball


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Boom!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Call me Nastradamus I predicted that before it went in.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

amazing, gg Deng


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Chicago is no joke. Rose, Boozer, Noah, Deng and some solid support players. Good balance, good defense and a superstar.


Rose is only a superstar because every journalist is desperately pushing him to be one. It seems nowadays everyone is called superstar after having one good season. How can you be a superstar without having a superstar personality? Hardly anyone outside the US even knows of Derrick Rose.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bad shot by LeBron.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Dear Lebron, your jumpshot needs to go West.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Wade making 2 big defensive laps down the stretch.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> Rose is only a superstar because every journalist is desperately pushing him to be one. It seems nowadays everyone is called superstar after having one good season. How can you be a superstar without having a superstar personality? Hardly anyone outside the US even knows of Derrick Rose.


LOL at this post


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaoxia said:


> Rose is only a superstar because every journalist is desperately pushing him to be one. It seems nowadays everyone is called superstar after having one good season. How can you be a superstar without having a superstar personality? Hardly anyone outside the US even knows of Derrick Rose.


Kevin Durant?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> How can you be a superstar without having a superstar personality?


If THATS the criteria for a superstar player then give me his mediocre self on my team monday through sunday.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Shaoxia said:


> Rose is only a superstar because every journalist is desperately pushing him to be one. It seems nowadays everyone is called superstar after having one good season. How can you be a superstar without having a superstar personality? Hardly anyone outside the US even knows of Derrick Rose.


Rightttttt. Leading your team to a 38-16 record doesn't make you a superstar? Makes sense, genius.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Rose is only a superstar because every journalist is desperately pushing him to be one. It seems nowadays everyone is called superstar after having one good season. How can you be a superstar without having a superstar personality? Hardly anyone outside the US even knows of Derrick Rose.


What a dumbass post.

Tim Duncan is not a superstar either.

LOL at hardly anyone outside of the US knows Derrick Rose. Hardly anyone outside of the US knows Kevin Durant either. Or Dwight Howard.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Kevin Durant?


Kevin Durant isn't a superstar either.

Why is it not enough to call really good players all-stars?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Shaoxia said:


> Rose is only a superstar because every journalist is desperately pushing him to be one. It seems nowadays everyone is called superstar after having one good season. How can you be a superstar without having a superstar personality? Hardly anyone outside the US even knows of Derrick Rose.


Well, by that definition, Allen Iverson is one of the NBA's biggest superstars. Most people using that word mean it in a basketball sense though. Is Kris Humphries a superstar among teenage girls? What would be the proper term for that?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Pay Ton said:


> What a dumbass post.
> 
> Tim Duncan is not a superstar either.
> 
> LOL at hardly anyone outside of the US knows Derrick Rose. Hardly anyone outside of the US knows Kevin Durant either. Or Dwight Howard.


America only knows of the divas Lebron James, Wade, and Christina I guess :lol:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

LeBron is a beast defensively. Wade was out of position. Wade needs to work on his defensive positioning. He gets burned on those type of plays a lot.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls win the season series against Miami


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pay Ton said:


> Wade played well tonight. He did.
> 
> But he's not ****.


You're so gangster.

**Bosh Factor** saved your life. One of the worst performances ever. Dude has his clown shoes on tonight.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> Kevin Durant isn't a superstar either.
> 
> Why is it not enough to call really good players all-stars?


Theres basketball popularity and then theres on court ability.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Interesting, Glen Davis is starting tonight. I guess Von Wafer is the backup center tonight.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaoxia said:


> Kevin Durant isn't a superstar either.
> 
> Why is it not enough to call really good players all-stars?


Please stop digging yourself into a deeper hole.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Pay Ton said:


> What a dumbass post.
> 
> Tim Duncan is not a superstar either.
> 
> LOL at hardly anyone outside of the US knows Derrick Rose. Hardly anyone outside of the US knows Kevin Durant either. Or Dwight Howard.


Exactly right! Why is that so stupid? You know what the word "star" means? And what the word "super" means? Michael Jackson was a superstar. Jordan was a superstar. But I guess it's American to call something by way over the top names.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heat should just forfeit the rest of the season now.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Heated said:


> You're so gangster.
> 
> **Bosh Factor** saved your life. One of the worst performances ever. Dude has his clown shoes on tonight.


Asik didn't score and didn't have a shot. +17


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Heated said:


> You're so gangster.
> 
> **Bosh Factor** saved your life. One of the worst performances ever. Dude has his clown shoes on tonight.


No, no, no.

I'm gangsta.

Bosh did save us, agreed. Glad he plays for the Bulls, even if it's only three games out of the year.

And we don't even pay him! Golly, isn't he just so nice to help?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Talking mainly to Heat fans here, but not exclusively... For those in the know, aside from Spoelstra of course, because he's a garbage coach that inherited 2 1/2 stars. But how can anyone not realize that Big Cat Jamal Magloire is a better C than any Miami has on their roster? ESPECIALLY Joel Anthony.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Tooeasy said:


> we all know chris bosh will almsot never have a game this bad again, but this is what teams are going to bank on when facing the heat. Lebron and wade have had amazing games, but nullify just 1 of the big three and you see the difficulty they have to close games out. It doesn't even matter who, just negate one of those 3 players and the rest of the team just can't produce enough to offset things against upper echelon teams. Not yet at least


Yeah they really need some contributions from Miller and Haslem to fill out their team. Could have survived Bosh's bad night if anyone else on the bench had stepped up and done something, but House didn't do much. Jones missed a bunch.

They're still a work in progress.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Asik didn't score and didn't have a shot. +17


Don't go full retard on your next post. Bosh went 1-18. That's 17 squandered possessions. BTW I'd love to have ASIK on the Heat.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh for Asik. Do it now.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

To clarify, of course you have to be great player to be even considered a superstar. But what makes Derrick Rose so "super"? He isn't even a top 5 player in the league. It's like with all these popstars a la Justin Bieber and chick flicks that are overhyped just because it's modern to like it. I remember the word superstar wasn't nearly this common back in the 80s and 90s. Nowadays you can hear it uttered almost every game.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Early foul trouble for Pierce. Tonight's gonna be interesting


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man if OKC had actually traded for Nene like the rumors suggested, they would have been really dangerous. Much better fit than any of the guys they got today.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> Talking mainly to Heat fans here, but not exclusively... For those in the know, aside from Spoelstra of course, because he's a garbage coach that inherited 2 1/2 stars. But how can anyone not realize that Big Cat Jamal Magloire is a better C than any Miami has on their roster? ESPECIALLY Joel Anthony.


I think Spoelstra is managing the centers as well as you can. They're all pretty limited. But we knew that going in. Dampier has been doing a good job I think.

Not much you can say tonight. Bulls wanted it more, came out and once again stole a game from the Heat in the final minute. No excuses. Heat gotta win those games.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HB said:


> Man if OKC had actually traded for Nene like the rumors suggested, they would have been really dangerous. Much better fit than any of the guys they got today.


I think Perkins is the perfect fit.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Exactly right! Why is that so stupid? You know what the word "star" means? And what the word "super" means? Michael Jackson was a superstar. Jordan was a superstar. But I guess it's American to call something by way over the top names.


True, Michael Jackson *was* a superstar.

I remember in the 2002 Finals when he did that crossover pull up right over the outstretched hands of Madonna. And then on the defensive side he had that sick steal against Elton, squeezed the ball between two defenders and dunked right on Prince.

I'm glad we're discussing basketball players. So many superstars out there.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Heated said:


> Don't go full retard on your next post. Bosh went 1-18. That's 17 squandered possessions. BTW I'd love to have ASIK on the Heat.


Okay. How about Noah's second game back from a long absence and is clearly not yet there defensively.

Both coaches put a lot of faith in their players despite what their stats tonight indicated.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I miss Semih already........


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> True, Michael Jackson *was* a superstar.
> 
> I remember in the 2002 Finals when he did that crossover pull up right over the outstretched hands of Madonna. And then on the defensive side he had that sick steal against Elton, squeezed the ball between two defenders and dunked right on Prince.
> 
> I'm glad we're discussing basketball players. So many superstars out there.


Don't forget the WWE Superstars!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Please stop digging yourself into a deeper hole.


What hole? It's an online forum. And it's all about perspective, something a lot of users here don't have considering they've never been outside their own country and don't know how people are perceived in other parts of the world.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I think Spoelstra is managing the centers as well as you can. They're all pretty limited. But we knew that going in. Dampier has been doing a good job I think.
> 
> Not much you can say tonight. Bulls wanted it more, came out and once again stole a game from the Heat in the final minute. No excuses. Heat gotta win those games.


Magloire is the best Center on the Heat, bar none. Anyone who watched him last season knows this is a fact. Yet, gets ZERO minutes. Spoelstra has a hard on for Joel Anthony for unknown reasons (the guy literally does nothing except for block the odd shot.) DAMP is OK but he's old and hobbled.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I see what hes getting at, but theres no one criteria to define a superstar


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Pay Ton said:


> True, Michael Jackson *was* a superstar.
> 
> I remember in the 2002 Finals when he did that crossover pull up right over the outstretched hands of Madonna. And then on the defensive side he had that sick steal against Elton, squeezed the ball between two defenders and dunked right on Prince.
> 
> I'm glad we're discussing basketball players. So many superstars out there.


:laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Bulls win the season series against Miami


Do they only play 3 times? They haven't played in Miami yet at all.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Okay. How about Noah's second game back from a long absence and is clearly not yet there defensively.
> 
> Both coaches put a lot of faith in their players despite what their stats tonight indicated.


How About the Heat not having Mike Miller or Udonis Haslem so we could pull Bosh's sorry pathetic ass?

I don't even want to try and make excuses for this loss, you're kind of baiting me into it and that's ok. I'd rather focus my anger on Chris Bosh rather than the Bulls or the rest of the Heat. He single handedly blew this game for us. After about the 10th or 11th miss he probably should have stopped ****ing shooting, at least JUMPERS. Guy is a ****ing moron.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bosh is prone to bad shooting games like this. He doesn't seem to be mentally strong or confident enough to shake himself out of a slump. He seems like he'd just keep beating himself up. 

For the bulls, if Deng is interested, they're a 1st tier contender in my book. He is a good measuring stick of how far they can go. He is the scoring wing player they need, some nights. Other nights they struggle to score because he is not as active. 

If these two teams met in a series, I think Bosh's performance vs. Deng's performance would be pretty indicative of how the series would play out.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Heated said:


> Magloire is the best Center on the Heat, bar none. Anyone who watched him last season knows this is a fact. Yet, gets ZERO minutes. Spoelstra has a hard on for Joel Anthony for unknown reasons (the guy literally does nothing except for block the odd shot.) DAMP is OK but he's old and hobbled.


I wanna distance myself from this. Dampier is much much better than Magloire. And Joel is better defensively at least. Z is so much more dangerous offensively. Magloire can really only be used to put players on their butts.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> Magloire is the best Center on the Heat, bar none. Anyone who watched him last season knows this is a fact. Yet, gets ZERO minutes. Spoelstra has a hard on for Joel Anthony for unknown reasons (the guy literally does nothing except for block the odd shot.) DAMP is OK but he's old and hobbled.


Hmm...the reason Joel plays so much is because the advanced defensive statistics that Spoelstra relies on show he's a hugely impactful player for the Heat. I think Magloire's toughness would be useful against Boston--but I do think for the most part Spoelstra is getting it right. Guys just have to execute. I am wondering why Big Z hasn't played since the all-star break at all.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Shaoxia said:


> What hole? It's an online forum. And it's all about perspective, something a lot of users here don't have considering they've never been outside their own country and don't know how people are perceived in other parts of the world.


You're using a completely different definition of superstar than the one commonly used to describe basketball players. My guess would be that the vast majority of Chicago fans couldn't care less if Rose ever does another commercial or public appearance so long as he continues developing the way he has. Nobody mean that someone is a cultural icon when they use the term superstar, they mean that particular player elevates his team in a way that only a select few players in the league can, not that teenagers in Germany are wearing his jersey and looking for YouTube clips of him, that kind of stuff is irrelevant.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Bosh is prone to bad shooting games like this.


You're wrong. No one has shot this bad since 1976 and Bosh's career field goal percentage suggests that he's actually a very good shooter, and prone to more good shooting games than Bad. So I would put it to you that "prone" isn't the word you're looking for. "Once in a career" is a lot closer.

He has never gone 1-18 before. And he never will again. Even if he had had a bad shooting night--a bad shooting night for him he still gets 15-18 points as a third option.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Heat upcoming games include new york, orlando, san antonio, portland, lakers, chicago. memphis, okc. Some of those teams they have shown great success against but it will be interesting what comes out of this difficult stretch.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> How About the Heat not having Mike Miller or Udonis Haslem so we could pull Bosh's sorry pathetic ass?
> 
> I don't even want to try and make excuses for this loss, you're kind of baiting me into it and that's ok. I'd rather focus my anger on Chris Bosh rather than the Bulls or the rest of the Heat. He single handedly blew this game for us. After about the 10th or 11th miss he probably should have stopped ****ing shooting, at least JUMPERS. Guy is a ****ing moron.


He missed layups he usually makes too though. He was just missing everything. Post ups, jumpers, drives...he did make free throws though...so there's that.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

This team was put together with the plan of having Haslem and Miller as core players. Neither of them is playing. So we shouldn't be too surprised when the Heat can't compensate for Bosh's turrible play. Today we basically played without a PF all game. No NBA team could overcome such a problem.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Nuggets have UNCs two championship winning point guards on their team...nice!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Chris Johnson, I watched Semih Erden, and you, sir, are no Semih Erden. Now take off his number.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Do they only play 3 times? They haven't played in Miami yet at all.


Yep only 3 times. Next game is in a week and a half from now. Huge win for the Bulls since they now own the tiebreaker.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Felton is going to miss Amare.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Tooeasy said:


> Heat upcoming games include new york, orlando, san antonio, portland, lakers, chicago. memphis, okc. Some of those teams they have shown great success against but it will be interesting what comes out of this difficult stretch.


All of those games are at home I think too though. With the exception of the Spurs game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Bosh is prone to bad shooting games *like this*.


Have you ever seen a worse performance by an NBA player? I've never seen something like what I witnessed tonight. I wouldn't think it was possible for an NBA player to do what he did tonight.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Bogg said:


> You're using a completely different definition of superstar than the one commonly used to describe basketball players. My guess would be that the vast majority of Chicago fans couldn't care less if Rose ever does another commercial or public appearance so long as he continues developing the way he has. Nobody mean that someone is a cultural icon when they use the term superstar, they mean that particular player elevates his team in a way that only a select few players in the league can, not that teenagers in Germany are wearing his jersey and looking for YouTube clips of him, that kind of stuff is irrelevant.


Ok, my bad then, I was confused because what you just described pretty much used to be the "definition" of the term a while back.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> Have you ever seen a worse performance by an NBA player? I've never seen something like what I witnessed tonight. I wouldn't think it was possible for an NBA player to do what he did tonight.


It's a special kind of bad because usually when you have a **** night you don't get up 18 shots, and if you do, you usually break out of the slump at some point. It was the worst shooting performance I've seen in my lifetime. And according to the stats the worst since 1976.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Boston up five after one! _Do you believe in improbabilities!?!?_


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

According to basketball-reference, the last player who took at least 18 shots and made only one or zero of them was...oh wait, their database only goes back 24 *years*. Need something more extensive.

I'm waiting for Elias Says to just write "Bosh sucks" tomorrow morning and leave it at that.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope Bosh cries himself to sleep tonight and wakes up tomorrow morning to realize he should resign as a basketball player to allow the Heat to sign a better big man.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I cannot believe Chris Johnson is playing in the first half for the Boston Celtics...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

We've gone 60 years with no one ever wearing No. 86, and now the Celtics have had two different guys in a week?

You know Chris Johnson didn't _want_ 86...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I cannot believe Chris Johnson is playing in the first half for the Boston Celtics...


Well, at least he's active. It's pretty obvious that it's four guys running plays and Johnson playing pickup, but that's not his fault.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I hope Chris Andersen's knees hold up long enough for him to outlive his current contract. I'll really miss him when he's gone.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I cannot believe Chris Johnson is playing in the first half for the Boston Celtics...


He's the only other guy over 6'7" on the roster at the moment.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol at Chris Bosh. Anyone who puts him in the upper most tier of big men in this league is a ****ing moron. Give me Amar'e all day.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yep, bosh is overrated. his shot wasn't going in, so he tried to drive. that wouldn't go in. he doesn't have anything else in his skillset to make an impact on the game. amare isn't that great overall, but his offense is better than bosh's.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> He's the only other guy over 6'7" on the roster at the moment.


I know the cause and effect as to why he's out there but I still think it's strange based on his what I saw out of him in college. I'm very happy to see him out there and I guess I can add him to my sig for the next 10 days.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

LMAO at that college student commenting on the highlights


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

http://i56.tinypic.com/35m2viw.gif


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kenyon Martin throws Kevin Garnett to the ground. Kevin Garnett didn't have much to say. Real tough guy.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

O2K said:


> http://i56.tinypic.com/35m2viw.gif


ahahah. Thats so 16 year old kid with a cheesy mustache


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Kenyon Martin throws Kevin Garnett to the ground. Kevin Garnett didn't have much to say. Real tough guy.


KMart meets KG's tattoo quota...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nene with the big jam and the taunt.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Kenyon Martin throws Kevin Garnett to the ground. Kevin Garnett didn't have much to say. Real tough guy.


That was a pretty obvious dive by Garnett. No reason to get a technical when you're the reason you went to the deck in the first place.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This new look Nuggets team is going to be fun to watch. Losing Melo and Billups hurts no doubt, but Melo isolated too much, and Billups just plays slow and methodical. Lawson, Felton, JR Smith, Gallinari, Nene, Martin, etc. These guys are explosive players who can run up and down, shoot the ball and make things happen. They've got some moxy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This has been a physical game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's two straight turnovers Nene has made posting up. This dude has zero post presence and awareness.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Didn't even dawn on me but Felton and Lawson are both UNC PG's playing for a UNC PG (Karl). They might just keep both of these guys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It would be a great story if Karl pulls that team into the playoffs this year. Karl likes coaching underdogs.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

After looking at the highlights, Bosh deserved to shoot 1-18 after pulling off one of the least convincing flops ever. Bosh needs to provide for his family, after all.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> After looking at the highlights, Bosh deserved to shoot 1-18 after pulling off one of the least convincing flops ever. Bosh needs to provide for his family, after all.


He clearly got hit in the nose with an elbow. You don't think that hurts for a second? Go have someone bust you in the nose with their elbow and see if you aren't crying.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Clearly got hurt? lol dude might not have even gotten touched.

I broke my nose in basketball, I was going for the rebound and got an elbow across my nose. Nose was bleeding like crazy, so what Bosh had was nothing like what I got and I can assure you I wasn't down on the ground crying like a giant pussy.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Last one for the night:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Clearly got hurt? lol dude might not have even gotten touched.


I didn't say he got hurt. I said getting hit in the nose hurts! Big difference. Bosh didn't leave the game or anything. He shook it off and then went down to the other end and kept on having the worst night of his career. Undeterred. It was like the anti-Jordan performance where you overcome all obstacles in your firey drive to suck.



> I broke my nose in basketball, I was going for the rebound and got an elbow across my nose. Nose was bleeding like crazy, so what Bosh had was nothing like what I got and I can assure you I wasn't down on the ground crying like a giant pussy.


He was on the ground for like maaaybe ten seconds.

It was such a non-factor/non-play if not for this stupid meme about Chris Bosh being a gay pussy transsexual wuss women child. I mean **** is so played out at this point. I don't get it to be honest. Chris Bosh isn't on the level of a Lebron or Wade. He shouldn't even be on people's radar really. He's a good third option type player. He's not a franchise player. He has some weaknesses, he has some strengths--that's it. Why are people so fixated with him and why do they always attack his sexuality? I wish he WAS gay. It would be great. But he's probably not. He's probably just a chill dude who plays basketball mostly because he's good at it and tall, but doesn't really care that much about whether he wins or loses in the end. Sort of like Lamar Odom.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


>


You can see Boozer's elbow smack Bosh in the nose in this GIF. It's his right elbow, and you actually can see Bosh's nose bend a little bit with the elbow swing.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> I didn't say he got hurt. I said getting hit in the nose hurts! Big difference. Bosh didn't leave the game or anything. He shook it off and then went down to the other end and kept on having the worst night of his career. Undeterred. It was like the anti-Jordan performance where you overcome all obstacles in your firey drive to suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So when something hurts you fall on the ground like you've just been shot? Like I said I broke my nose and I didn't go falling down on the ground and I definitely am not the toughest guy around. And he was on the ground for over 20 seconds, if that changes anything.

Honestly, I wasn't Bosh's biggest fan before, but I didn't take shots at him minus the time when he was complaining bout Asik diving onto the floor, so no he's not on my radar. If Griffin or Howard would have done the same thing, I would have the same reaction. If Bosh wants to play basketball this way, aka like a little girl, then he'll regularly get this time of reaction from me now. It wasn't a little insignificant play either, the Bulls could have cut the lead to 3 rather than go down by 7 which later kept getting bigger and bigger because the momentum of the game shifted again. 

Seriously let's just play basketball, not flop our way to victory Chris.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> You can see Boozer's elbow smack Bosh in the nose in this GIF. It's his right elbow, and you actually can see Bosh's nose bend a little bit with the elbow swing.


All I see is Bosh with a 10 second reaction time delay.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> You can see Boozer's elbow smack Bosh in the nose in this GIF. It's his right elbow, and you actually can see Bosh's nose bend a little bit with the elbow swing.


Either you're looking at that GIF with a sniper's scope or Bosh is part Greek to be able to see his nose bend.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Had the Bulls signed Bosh, he would've been the second Bull, after Rodman, to be seen in a wedding gown.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

P to the Wee said:


> Last one for the night:


hahaha, that's golden


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


>


"You shouldn't be able to bring the ball above your head when you turn to face the basket. That's how guys get hurt."

-- Chris Bosh


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

Shaoxia said:


> Rose is only a superstar because every journalist is desperately pushing him to be one. It seems nowadays everyone is called superstar after having one good season. How can you be a superstar without having a superstar personality? Hardly anyone outside the US even knows of Derrick Rose.


You mean the same people who say the Heat are a 'Good" team, yet they are 1-7 vs the elite teams in the NBA? Or how Lebron and Wade are "Superstars', yet the Heat are 3-7 in games decided by 4 points or less?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> "You shouldn't be able to bring the ball above your head when you turn to face the basket. That's how guys get hurt."
> 
> -- Chris Bosh


lol. Bosh is pussy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TheDarkPrince said:


> You mean the same people who say the Heat are a 'Good" team, yet they are 1-7 vs the elite teams in the NBA? Or how Lebron and Wade are "Superstars', yet the Heat are 3-7 in games decided by 4 points or less?


Or how Derrick Rose and Kevin Durant are "superstars" yet they've lost in the first round every year they've made the playoffs? Whereas Lebron has never in his career lost in the first round of the playoffs.

Or out of this whole group, Wade is the only one of them with an actual championship ring/finals MVP?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I didn't say he got hurt. I said getting hit in the nose hurts! Big difference. Bosh didn't leave the game or anything. He shook it off and then went down to the other end and kept on having the worst night of his career. Undeterred. It was like the anti-Jordan performance where you overcome all obstacles in your firey drive to suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of fans tend to feel better about their sorry selves when they can fling derogatory comments at people infinitely more fortunate than they are.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Or how Derrick Rose and Kevin Durant are "superstars" yet they've lost in the first round every year they've made the playoffs? Whereas Lebron has never in his career lost in the first round of the playoffs.
> 
> Or out of this whole group, Wade is the only one of them with an actual championship ring/finals MVP?


Derrick Rose made the playoffs in his first two seasons, Lebron didn't. Rather lose in the 1st round than not make the playoffs.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Not sure if this has been posted previously but here is some great footage of yesterdays game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

P to the Wee said:


> Derrick Rose made the playoffs in his first two seasons, Lebron didn't. Rather lose in the 1st round than not make the playoffs.


And LeBron sent him home last year in 5 games with what was probably a weaker arguably supporting cast. I don't think you have a leg to stand on with this one. LeBron carried trash to the finals and has single handedly won series' against really good teams. Wade has done the same. Rose hasn't won a series, and has 4 playoff wins to his name. By contrast, Bosh has 3 playoff wins. Rose has a ways to go, but he is on the right track.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Sir Patchwork said:


> And LeBron sent him home last year in 5 games with what was probably a weaker arguably supporting cast. I don't think you have a leg to stand on with this one. LeBron carried trash to the finals and has single handedly won series' against really good teams. Wade has done the same. Rose hasn't won a series, and has 4 playoff wins to his name. By contrast, Bosh has 3 playoff wins. Rose has a ways to go, but he is on the right track.


I never said Rose was better than LBJ, MVP doesn't mean better player. I only pointed out that making the playoffs and getting ousted in the 1st round is better than not making the playoffs.


----------

